# 2 million indie ebooks sold! (But Holly & Elle already gave the good tips :D)



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

I just looked at my sales spreadsheet and saw that I'm now over 2,000,000 indie ebooks sold!  Since I hang out here every day, I had to come share my exciting news!

Holly and Elle have already given all the good tips (because they're AWESOME), but the one thing I'll just add, yet again, is that with every month that passes over the course of the 3+ years I've been self-publishing I re-learn the same lesson over again: It's all about the next book. Always. No matter what. And if I ever have to make a decision between working on the next book and doing promo/email/formatting/etc, getting my word count done for the day should *always* be the top priority. Oh, and also that ACX is the freakin' bomb and I love the world of audiobooks.

As for what's next, I'll release the ebook and audiobook for Sullivan #10 in a month (while Harlequin puts it out in hardcover, which is fun!), I'll put out the ebook for Sullivan #11 in the winter and will start a New Adult series (YAY, I'm soooooo excited about this first book & series) in the beginning of the new year that I will likely alternate with ebook/audio releases for Sullivan 12, 13, 14 and 15.

 Bella


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Mega congratulations, Bella!

Thanks for insisting on print-only deals and paving the way, too!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations! So many success stories on these boards. I love it!


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

YAY! Congratulations!!


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

That's awesome. 

Super congrats!!


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats! And how cool is it that this thread and Holly's are right now next to each other!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations, Bella! 

Wow, how in the world do you keep up with all your sales on one single spreadsheet? Aren't sales coming from everywhere? Including mass market paperbacks sold in book/grocery stores?


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

2 million ebooks is mindboggling. If all the Kindles containing them were placed end to end, they would probably reach the moon. Congrats!


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

I love it when the titan's of the indie world come in a share. Inspiring.


----------



## Jay Allan (Aug 20, 2012)

You're so, so, so right about the next book.  Nothing comes close to the effect of a new book.  Nothing.

The best advice anybody can give anyone...get the next book out as quickly as possible.  If you are going to work on improving an area, make it your organizational skills so you can use your time better and get the books out.


----------



## Jac1106 (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats, Bella! Truly inspiring.


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

w00t!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

That is fantastic!

Keep inspiring!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Whoa!!  That's awesome!!  Congrats, Bella.  You are so amazing.  A real pioneer and inspiration.  I learned so much from you at that NINC meeting last year.

I'm just finishing up my first audio book.  Very exciting stuff.  Your talk on it really pushed me forward on that.  Better late than never I guess.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesomesauce!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Congratulations for creating such popular characters and their stories.
Your fans clamor for more.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Mega-million congrats Bella!

And thanks for the inspiration of the day.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Great benchmark!


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

Woo-hoo!!! You go, girl!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done!  Here's to the next two or three or ten million!


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wonderful congrats, Bella! What a terrific milestone. I'm also impressed at your spreadsheet ;-)



ellecasey said:


> Whoa!! That's awesome!! Congrats, Bella. You are so amazing. A real pioneer and inspiration. I learned so much from you at that NINC meeting last year.
> 
> I'm just finishing up my first audio book. Very exciting stuff. Your talk on it really pushed me forward on that. Better late than never I guess.


I'm right beside you, Elle! (Actually, I think we did sit next to each other for one of the Ninc workshops, didn't we?) My first audio book via ACX is almost done. And 5 more lined up behind it.

And I'm thrilled that a family member's working on a spreadsheet for me ... so I know stuff


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm jealous. Keep it up!


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

Congratulations!! 2 mil is nothin' to sneeze at.  Can't wait to check out your NA's!


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats! Amazing news


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

Big congrats to those big numbers!  Write on!


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

2 million is enough to make my jaw drop... 

I bet the IRS must love you. _Really love you. _ 

A big congrats and on to 10 million then!


----------



## Ben Mathew (Jan 27, 2013)

An amazing number.  Congratulations.


----------



## evecarter (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow! That's amazing! What a benchmark. Two million times congratulations. You are such an inspiration.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

That's wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Bella, you continue to be a pioneer in this industry and an inspiration.  I wish you 4 million in the next year!!!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Jay Allan said:


> You're so, so, so right about the next book. Nothing comes close to the effect of a new book. Nothing.
> 
> The best advice anybody can give anyone...get the next book out as quickly as possible. If you are going to work on improving an area, make it your organizational skills so you can use your time better and get the books out.


This ^


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!

And I have a question: How do you tally your lifetime sales from all outlets?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations!!! You're _awesome_, Bella!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Congratulations from a newbie. That is such cheering news!


----------



## Sarah M (Apr 6, 2013)

Congratulations!  

Thank you for sharing, and thank you so much for the advice. It is much appreciated.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

It's so fabulous! Congratulations!


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

.
Hey that's great   Keep it up. 
.
.


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations! Those are really fabulous results.

I have a question about your tour with Novel Publicity--do you think it was worth it? (I was actually one of your tour hosts.  ) They're awfully pricy, but then they do seem to offer a lot, too, and they were hyper-organized. Do you think it would be worthwhile for an author of, well, lesser stature, though? With fewer books out? Say three (in a series).


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

So inspiring! Congrats!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Seriously impressive numbers - Congrats!


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so happy for you, Bella. I'm a huge fan of the Sullivan's series and not at all surprised you've achieved those jaw-dropping numbers. As a reader, you made me fall in love with your characters time after time. Makes me think I need to get to work on audio!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## gonedark (May 30, 2013)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

Words fail. You are an inspiration beyond measure, Bella. Here's to the next two million!


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

Nicely done!

And thanks for the reminder about the next book...


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Woohoo! Bella, that's amazing. Congrats on the 2 mill.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Huge congratulations, Bella! I love watching your stunning success - it couldn't happen to a nicer person.

I'm very much looking forward to entering the world of audiobooks when (I hope!) ACX opens up to non-US authors.


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the lovely congrats! 



Cherise Kelley said:


> Thanks for insisting on print-only deals and paving the way, too!


It's been my pleasure to insist on those.... 



Katherine Owen said:


> And thanks for the reminder about the next book...


It's a reminder for myself, too, as I slog through my biz to-do list this week. Writing lockdown on the next book begins next Tuesday. I can't wait!



MarenHayes said:


> Reading the Sullivan series now--delicious. You've earned every one of those 2 million sales. Congratulations and thanks for being such an amazing inspiration!


Ooooh, thank you for letting me know Maren! I'm so glad you're enjoying my Sullivans so much. You've made my day!



Cheryl Douglas said:


> I'm so happy for you, Bella. I'm a huge fan of the Sullivan's series and not at all surprised you've achieved those jaw-dropping numbers. As a reader, you made me fall in love with your characters time after time. Makes me think I need to get to work on audio!


Now my day is doubly made! Saying that I've made you fall in love with my characters time after time is one of the nicest compliments ever. (And I can't wait for you to read Mary & Jack's story. A couple of people who got ARCs from MIRA said it was their new favorite Sullivan book.) And yes, get going on audio. It's fab.



1001nightspress said:


> I have a question about your tour with Novel Publicity--do you think it was worth it? (I was actually one of your tour hosts.  ) They're awfully pricy, but then they do seem to offer a lot, too, and they were hyper-organized. Do you think it would be worthwhile for an author of, well, lesser stature, though? With fewer books out? Say three (in a series).


I was happy with my Novel Publicity tour -- I had very specific reasons for doing it (to really raise the visibility of The Sullivans while people's ereaders were still fresh and new after the holidays) and very specific goals that I felt were met. With that said, I'd do it a bit differently were I to do it again -- less $$ spent on flashy swag, since what I've learned is that readers most want that personal connection. My advice, in any case, would be to contact Emlyn with your thoughts and ideas and to ask her to full outline her plans and see if you're of like minds.



Hugh Howey said:


> And I have a question: How do you tally your lifetime sales from all outlets?


I have an amazing spreadsheet guru who has done the back-breaking work of getting all of my historic ebook sales across retailers, series, etc, into pivot tables that I can play with in a trillion different ways. It's taken us about 4 months to get there, because there was a ton of data, and now we just have to keep up month by month. I'm happy to share her contact info -- anyone who wants it can PM me here and I'll send it along.

 Bella


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

RM Prioleau said:


> Wow, how in the world do you keep up with all your sales on one single spreadsheet? Aren't sales coming from everywhere? Including mass market paperbacks sold in book/grocery stores?


I'm happy to give out the contact info for my spreadsheet guru. She's amazing. Just PM me here and I'll send it. We haven't yet added in any paperback or audio sales or NY publisher sales from the past 10 years into the spreadsheet. This is just indie sales so far.

 Bella


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Joe_Nobody said:


> I love it when the titan's of the indie world come in a share. Inspiring.


Joe, YOU are the $9.99 titan. I bow down to you!

 Bella


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

ellecasey said:


> Whoa!! That's awesome!! Congrats, Bella. You are so amazing. A real pioneer and inspiration. I learned so much from you at that NINC meeting last year.
> 
> I'm just finishing up my first audio book. Very exciting stuff. Your talk on it really pushed me forward on that. Better late than never I guess.


CONGRATS on your first audio book, Elle. Great news. I love all the new avenues opening up for our books. So much fun!

 Bella


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Super congrats, Bella! You Rock!!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Amazing and well deserved success! So inspiring!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations, Bella.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## ThomasCardin (Mar 18, 2013)

Congratulations, Bella. Amazing accomplishment!


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Bella,

Such an inspiration!  I love your comment ("getting my word count done for the day should always be the top priority") tells a lot about the discipline you have put into this.  All said and done, and looking at really successful people, it is discipline that takes you there when both talent and inspiration have gone awol.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

*Bows down in awe and respect.*


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats, Bella! 

David


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats, Bella! That's awesome!


----------



## maggie123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! It's inspiring to know that can happen. Congrats!
Marg


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

This is amazing! Congratulations. 

Thank you so much for sharing, Bella. It's nice to hear from the stars of indie publishing.


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

Very awesome. And I agree. Audiobooks rule!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## maggie123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congratulations! That's great encouragement for the rest of us!
Maggie


----------



## bellabentley (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm so happy for you!! Congrats! Thanks for sharing your advice with us.  I saw your book this week at CVS . CVS!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Holy cow! Congrats!


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Congratulations on your sales.

I saw an ad for your book splashed across the back of a bus in Melbourne, Australia yesterday!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

WooHoo!!! Bella!!!

*throws confetti*

*blows tootie horns*

Congratulations on such an awesome milestone!!!


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

Fo shizzle, Bella babe! *double fist bump*


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Applause, cheers, standing ovation! It must be very gratifying to know your work resonates with so many people.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Mind blowing numbers, congratulations madam.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats. And thank you for always sharing great info/tips, and even your Excel guru with us! Super cool!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratulations, Bella!  Love to hear this kind of news.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

An impressive milestone...CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Simply amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations! What a wonderful success story. Your advice is really helpful, too.


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

amazing. I can't even imagine selling 2 million!!! good job!


----------



## CarlyPhillips (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi, Bella. My first post here ... which it says I have to do so I can modify my profile. Congrats on the new NA series! Sounds fantastic!


----------



## thousandroses (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## Isabel Dare (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations, Bella! That is simply fantastic.

I love to hear success stories like this. May there be many more!


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

bellabentley said:


> I'm so happy for you!! Congrats! Thanks for sharing your advice with us.  I saw your book this week at CVS . CVS!!


Thank you! And I *always* love to hear about the paperback book sightings. It's amazing how far Harlequin's paperback distribution reach is! 



CarlyPhillips said:


> Hi, Bella. My first post here ... which it says I have to do so I can modify my profile. Congrats on the new NA series! Sounds fantastic!


Hi Carly! Welcome to kboards. You're going to love it here. Love being your first post. 



kathrynoh said:


> Congratulations on your sales.
> 
> I saw an ad for your book splashed across the back of a bus in Melbourne, Australia yesterday!


Thank you! And oooooohhh, I love heading about the bus ads in Australia! How freaking cool is that?!?!

Hugs and smooches and high fives to everyone on kboards. I <3 you guys.

 Bella


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

So HAPPY for you, Bella! Congratulations and thanks for blazing new trails!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

kathrynoh said:


> Congratulations on your sales.
> 
> I saw an ad for your book splashed across the back of a bus in Melbourne, Australia yesterday!


And I see your books for sale in my local Colorado grocery store. You're everywhere, Bella!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

bellaandre said:


> CONGRATS on your first audio book, Elle. Great news. I love all the new avenues opening up for our books. So much fun!
> 
> Bella


Thank you!!! Without hearing you talk about it, I don't know when I would have ever tried. I had no idea they were so popular with readers.


----------

